# Need advice about wheel bolt size and wheel adapters!!!



## alex12358 (May 31, 2004)

I have just bought giovanna barlettas and was told that they fit on a 97 maxima. Once i hit about 50 the car shakes alot and at first i thought it was because of the wrong lugnuts but it isnt. The wheel bolt pin on my car is slightly smaller than the circular openings of the rims. This is leaving a little gap between the bolt and the wheel causing it to shift around when hitting higher speeds. I was just wondering if there were any special lugnuts that would fit in these gaps or if there were any adapters that would take my smaller stock bolt and give out a bigger one that would fit the rim snug. I believe my bolt size is 1.25 because my stock lug nut size is 12 mm x 1.25. Any help would be really appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Dooood you really need to get some tuner lugnuts...Also known as Spline Drive lugnuts.

They look like this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7914323482&category=33749

They will fit into the hole. You can find these either on eBay as I linked or at a local tire store, they usually keep a bunch.


(I'm assuming that is what you're talking about.)


----------



## alex12358 (May 31, 2004)

Ive tryed every type of lug nuts but still am getting shaking. Could the rims be bent and this is causing this. If so how would i be able to tell they look straight to me.. thanks


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Good way to tell...take it to a tire shop and have them balance it. The machine they use will tell you if it's bent. Are they used rims?


----------



## alex12358 (May 31, 2004)

What are my options if the rims are bent, get rid of them?? thanks


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I am assuming you could get it fixed. There are rim shops that will fix bent rims. Though you may pay about $100 per rim.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

if your lugs aren't bolting on properly, is the wheel even the right bolt pattern?
a maxima is 5x 114.3mm (or 5x 4.5")

Some fords use the 5x4.5 bolt pattern and some others (Taurus, T-bird) use a 5x118...

there are of course many other bolt patterns out there, but one is very close just by eye but won't fit on the car.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

I this is probably a dumb question but have you had the wheels balanced?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

You've also got the proper hubcentric rings for the wheels, right?


----------

